# Odorless smoke ways?



## Sampson (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey everyone!!  I was wondering whats a good item I should get that produces hardly any odor of the weed smell.  I like to smoke in my house but others don't like it, and the option of just close your door and open the window won't work due to a lovely K9 cop next door to my house.  So is there anything out there that would help me be able to blaze with no worries?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2009)

Cook with it 

eace:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 19, 2009)

Vaporizers are great for that !


----------



## greenfriend (Sep 19, 2009)

buy a can fan/carbon scrubber, or use a vaporizer


----------



## kaotik (Sep 19, 2009)

blow hoots out through dryer fabric softner sheets stuffed inside a papertowel cardboard tube (or toilet paper tube if need be)
decent ghetto solution


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 19, 2009)

blow into a wet towel...did this on a cruise. dont be shocked at the brown in the towel tho..ehhhhhhh make tea?


----------



## Sampson (Sep 19, 2009)

Yea I've heard of the dryer sheets in the paper towel roll before but never gave it a try.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 19, 2009)

Sampson said:
			
		

> Yea I've heard of the dryer sheets in the paper towel roll before but never gave it a try.


you will still be getting smoke off of whatever you are smoking from.purchase a one hitter dugout piece, best way to eliminate smoke that doesn't make it through the dryer sheet.Vaporizer is ideal.


----------



## Sampson (Sep 19, 2009)

Not really worried about smoke it's mostly the smell.


----------



## kasgrow (Sep 19, 2009)

I use blunt wraps and roll them in a long joint roller. The tobacco that the blunt wraps are made of covers the smell. I find the grape ones work best for me.  I smoke blunts all of the time, even in front of other people and have never had a problem. I drive by cops while smoking them all of the time. I have smoked them while walking through casinos even.


----------



## AcesUp (Sep 19, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> blow hoots out through dryer fabric softner sheets stuffed inside a papertowel cardboard tube (or toilet paper tube if need be)
> decent ghetto solution


 

:yeahthat:


----------



## frankcos (Sep 19, 2009)

Sampson said:
			
		

> Not really worried about smoke it's mostly the smell.


Well the smoke is what makes the smell right ?lol some smoke will always escape your lungs which means it won't make it through  the dryer sheet.Slip your roommates some mj brownies they won't even notice the smell.Honestly I don't think there is anyway to smoke weed and not have it smell like weed after especially if you can't open the window.Things may mask the odor but nothing is going to get rid of it.Good luck bro.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 19, 2009)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I drive by cops while smoking them all of the time. I have smoked them while walking through casinos even.


you are just asking for trouble.why bother?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 20, 2009)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I use blunt wraps and roll them in a long joint roller. The tobacco that the blunt wraps are made of covers the smell. I find the grape ones work best for me.  I smoke blunts all of the time, even in front of other people and have never had a problem. I drive by cops while smoking them all of the time. I have smoked them while walking through casinos even.



Smoke grape blunts to deal with the smell?   Smoke 'em EVERYWHERE you go and you're golden?    lol... :rofl:...:laugh:  


Yo Sampson,

Back in my college days in the dorm we used to take small pinch hits from a 'dugout' one hitter bat, hold it as long as we could and then we blew it into a HUGE lawn and leaf bag and we used a clamp to keep it shut after twisting it up near the open end....   I don't smoke and grape blunts while strolling through the casinos but I have taken pinch hits just about everywhere and if you take in small hits and blow it out a bathroom ceiling fan, window or fireplace (with the flue open) etc MOST no one ever notices IME.  

It's also good to keep some Ozium sanitizing spray and/or some natural citrus spray around.  I've found that they do a very good job of taking care of any residual odor if you use a pinch hitter to keep it manageable.  

Keep it on the D.L...

Peace!


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 20, 2009)

I like oust it removes the smell instead of just covering it. in a quick pinch to cover the smell cook popcorn.


----------



## kasgrow (Sep 20, 2009)

frankcos said:
			
		

> you are just asking for trouble.why bother?



Because I am an adrenaline junkie who is a bit of a rebel. I am a legal med toker. 
I have never even been looked at funny while smoking. It may help that I am clean cut looking too. A well rolled blunt looks like a clove cigarette and smells like a cigar. I wouldn't recommend any one be as brazen as I am only telling you what I have done.


----------

